# Goodbye R15 and Directv



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

After 8 agonizing months with the R15, I've decided to pay the price and cancel my contract. Back to DISH and the 622 HD-DVR.
I know the common response would be "don't let the door hit ya in the ass!", but I really wanted to post this message to all of you who have helped so much when I thought I was the only one having problems with this machine.
Your ideas, suggestions, and alerts on updates have helped dramatically.
I only wish I was part of D* when they had all their crap together...I know many of you have been with Directv for years, and I'm sure the past receivers/DVRs were pretty good.
I just can't deal with the company and the DVR in its current state.
So, thanks. I'll be in the Dish Network forums from now on (like you'd care!)
I wish everyone here the best with their equipment. Here's hoping the HR20 does everyone well.
Take care.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

As much as I swore my eternal hatred of the evil empire Time Warner three years ago, the service offerings they bring to the table now are beginning to make them almost unbeatable. If and when they bring 'all digital' programming to their lineup, it may be impossible to stay with DTV.

At some point you have to say "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em"...


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

We'll see ya!


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

as they/we say in ret.. your always welcome to come back to dtv (of course this side of the forum too to talk & visit) but hey.. if the r15 was the issue was that the ONLY issue?? i don't know if another receiver would have been able to fix issue because the r15s I don't feel are completely resolved anyway.. but what would u have liked to have happen so you'd stay.. no, honestly, that way i can ponder ways for the next person who is "really" leaving. i always feel that I'm not offering enough but then sometimes questioning whether or not that person if for real /oops.. sorry.. showing my "human" side.. 2 days off work has made me go soft. good luck.. & keep your eyes & ears open, maybe there will be changes a d* that will make u want to come back..


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

nneptune said:


> After 8 agonizing months with the R15, I've decided to pay the price and cancel my contract. Back to DISH and the 622 HD-DVR.




Are you saying you were using the 622 _before_ you left Dish? If so, it's obvious that an R-15 wouldn't meet your needs.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

bidger said:


> Are you saying you were using the 622 _before_ you left Dish? If so, it's obvious that an R-15 wouldn't meet your needs.


No. I wasn't using the 622 before. I was using a single tuner DVR 501.
I'm upgrading my receiver to the 622, and putting my DVR501 in my "basement studio" (filled with guitars, computers, TV, surround sound...my getaway!).

To answer an earlier question, I've been through 3 R15s, and quickly would be on my way to the 4th. Too many problems (not that Dish has none), and I guess I'm just used to the whole DISH "feel". I don't how else to explain it. I was with themfor 9 years, and I've just been having too many troubles/bad feelings with Dtv. That's just me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

nneptune, it was good having you around. Stop back and let us know how your doing (and how the 622 holds up). See you around.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

My parting with Dish in January wasn't very pleasant. My 2 year commitment with them had expired months prior, and I had seen the D* ads for free 2 tuner DVR's. So, I called Dish and asked if they'de be willing to offer me anything to keep me as a customer. They just hemmed and hawed and wanted to look at changing my programming package - at no discount. I said "Thank you, but no. I think I'll switch to D* and get that new DVR." A week later I got the R15 installed and canceled with Dish. The next day Dish's retention calls and wants to start making offers. I said "Thanks, but it's to late. You should have made me an offer when I called you last week." He then got cold and kind of rude and said he was going to delete my account, and if I ever wanted to switch back there would be an additional $25 charge to recreate it. 

Other than that, Dish was great. My PVR 510 had 1 or 2 glitches in 2 1/2 years, and I never new there was such a thing as "rain fade" until I switched to D*.

Good luck with them.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

qwerty said:


> He then got cold and kind of rude and said he was going to delete my account, and if I ever wanted to switch back there would be an additional $25 charge to recreate it.


But if he deleted your account, wouldn't that make you a new customer if you came back, making you eligible for the deal you were trying to get in the first place?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> But if he deleted your account, wouldn't that make you a new customer if you came back, making you eligible for the deal you were trying to get in the first place?


I guess, but the way he said it made it sound like a threat or a punishment. That's what really turned me off.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I guess, but the way he said it made it sound like a threat or a punishment. That's what really turned me off.


That's why I played CSR roulette. I kept calling back until I found one that would give me a deal as a new customer. I've just learned to hang up on the rude/unhelpful CSRs, and call right back until I get a good one...or one who is willing to keep you or have you back as a customer. Redial on the phone can be your friend!:grin:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

It's VERY hard to officially become a new customer once you're in their system. The gods of button pushing have to smile just right. When I first signed up, I had a situation were I had to cancel with a vendor and reactivate as new to correct a problem and it took days, until I finally got someone who decided he simply would not let me hang up until he got it all sorted out. It took hours on hold, but I liked that he took responisibility for it.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I've thought about Dish, but what really bugs me about them is the per reciever DVR charge. I currently have 3 DVRs so it would cost me an extra $10 / month to go w/ them. I just can't justify it. If they'd drop that, I'd atleast consider them at some point.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

when my 2 year commitment is up and i'll probably have HDTV by then, comcast will or should have TIVO and I'll probably switch. I see no future in D* dvr systems.


----------



## bv1187 (Dec 29, 2005)

When it comes to the amount of money D* and dish want... you should feel good about your equipment. Let us know what you think of Dish when the time comes.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

You won't be dissapointed! DISH is a lot better than D* believe me... I had dish for years and years.. but moved to D* just to save $40/month... it was either that or have no TV.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

So "a lot better" but not "$40 a month better"?
What's better about it?


----------

